# camisetas/poleras/remeras



## Cubista

SOS

Estoy describiendo una "camiseta de malha de algodão" (cotton T-shirt). Tenía dudas entre las 3 palabras del título, pero por el DRAE es mejor usar camiseta.
? Y cuanto a la tela específica para ese tipo de ropa? En portugués es malha. ?Puedo usar malla en español? También ya he escuchado tejido de punto. ?A qué se refiere?  ? A algo como tricot? 

Un montón de gracias.

Cubista


----------



## replicante7

Cubista said:


> SOS
> 
> Estoy describiendo una "camiseta de malha de algodão" (cotton T-shirt). Tenía dudas entre las 3 palabras del título, pero por el DRAE es mejor usar camiseta.
> ? Y cuanto a la tela específica para ese tipo de ropa? En portugués es malha. ?Puedo usar malla en español? También ya he escuchado tejido de punto. ?A qué se refiere?  ? A algo como tricot?
> 
> Un montón de gracias.
> 
> Cubista


Hola, cubista.

En España a "cotton T-shirt" se le llama camiseta de algodón. No se especifica el tipo de punto o de tejido, solo el material.


----------



## Vanda

Dadaísta, quero dizer Cubista, 

Pelo que andei vendo, parece ser _camiseta en coton_ (veja).
Pode ser que chamem de malha a este tipo de roupa, mas tenho sérias dúvidas. Digo isto porque uma vez fui pesquisar no inglês e descobri que o que chamamos de malha, no inglês é sempre substituído pelo nome do tecido, seja jersey ou qualquer outro. Nunca de malha como a designamos aqui.


----------



## Honeypum

A Vanda tem razao  
Nos dizemos o nome do tecido diretamente:

- Camiseta de algodón (España)
- Remera de algodón (Argentina, Uruguay y supongo que algunos más)
- Sudadera de algodón (México, entre otros)


----------



## Vanda

Melzinha, dez para você! Eu já queria saber os diferentes nomes da camiseta em espanhol, por causa das poleras e remeras do título da Cubista!


----------



## Alentugano

Curioso. Em Portugal, o nome mais comum é "T-shirt", mesmo. Por cá não chegamos a uma tradução consensual para essa designação da língua inglesa.Neste caso seria" T-shirt de algodão".


----------



## Honeypum

Vanda said:


> Melzinha, dez para você! Eu já queria saber os diferentes nomes da camiseta em espanhol, por causa das poleras e remeras do título do Cubista!


 
Obrigada Vanda!
Pra completar a minha explicaçao, em relaçao ao título desta mensagem do Cubista, uma "polera" nao é (pelo menos em Argentina) igual a uma remera. 
A polera tem mangas cumpridas e colarinho alto. Nao sei o nome em português desta vestimenta.
Abraços!


----------



## Vanda

Então se isto é uma polera, é o que chamamos de camiseta/camisa polo por aqui.


----------



## Alentugano

"A polera tem mangas cumpridas e colarinho alto. Nao sei o nome em português desta vestimenta."
Oi Honeypum!
Aqui na Europa o nome em português para essa peça de vestuário é blusa/camisola de gola alta. Excelente vestimenta para os nossos dias de Inverno!


----------



## Honeypum

Vanda said:


> Então se isto é uma polera, é o que chamamos de camiseta/camisa polo por aqui.


 
Oi Vanda de novo! Nao é isso uma polera, isso da foto é uma "chomba" em Argentina e um "polo" na Espanha.
Talvez o nome tambem no Brasil seja a opçao que da Alentugano... veja aqui a imagen http://ropa.todotelas.cl/infantil/images/polera_algodon.jpg



Alentugano said:


> Oi Honeypum!
> Aqui na Europa o nome em português para essa peça de vestuário é blusa/camisola de gola alta. Excelente vestimenta para os nossos dias de Inverno!


 
Oi Alentugano! Você tem razao, quando o clima é frio e uma ótima eleiçao!


----------



## Alentugano

Honeypum said:


> ... veja aqui a imagen http://ropa.todotelas.cl/infantil/images/polera_algodon.jpg



É isto mesmo, Honeypum!

Talvez no Brasil, devido ao clima quente, não exista muita demanda por esta peça de roupa!


----------



## Honeypum

Alentugano said:


> É isto mesmo, Honeypum!
> 
> Talvez no Brasil, devido ao clima quente, não exista muita demanda por esta peça de roupa!


 
Eu acho que sim usam-se tambem no Brasil, no sul do Brasil faz frio e às veces, muito! (numa viagem que eu fiz pelo Gramado -RG do Sul- tem nevado). Provavelmente a Vanda nos tire a dúvida!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, nós usamos esta peça também. Chamamos de blusa de gola rolê. Aqui no Sudeste depende da região em que a pessoa mora e a moda!


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Muy instructivo este thread!


----------



## Cubista

Estou estática em frente à tela... nem consigo escolher o idioma para responder. Nem sabia que se podia escrever em português. Quanta ignorância!  

Ótimas e muito úteis todas as informações. Muito obrigada a todos!

Uma outra informação que achei interessante: *malla* pode ser roupa de banho (creio que na Argentina - corrijam-me se não for assim). Então, substituir *malha* por *malla* quando se fala de camisetas está realmente fora de cogitação.

Saludos.

Cubista


----------



## Vanda

Sobre o tejido de punto, aqui tem um modelito.
Aqui alguns exemplos de _tejido de malla_, que não têm nada a ver com nossa malha.

Obs.: Este fórum é Port/espanhol, portanto "divirta-se"!


----------



## Cubista

Pode deixar, Vanda!

E gratíssima pelos exemplos!!


----------



## Tomby

Quando em Espanha dizemos "_malla_" nos referimos a uma prenda muito ajustada ao corpo, por exemplo, umas calças compridas parecidas às que usam as dançarinas nos treinamentos. 
Às vezes também são às meias, quando têm forma de rede.
Quanto ao "_tejido de __punto_", acho que a melhor explicação foi dada pela Vanda (resposta #16) 
Uma "camiseta de malha de algodão", normalmente acostumamos a dizer simplesmente "uma camiseta". Se for para usar no Verão, na loja dizemos uma "_camiseta [de hilo] de manga corta_" ou uma "_camiseta de esport_" (com alcinhas, semelhantes às que usam os jogadores de basquetebol (_basketball_). Quando precisamos de uma camiseta para o Inverno dizemos "_camiseta de felpa_" (com mangas compridas o não). "_Zamarra_" está em desuso totalmente.
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Cubista

Quando *na* Espanha dizemos "_malla_" nos referimos a uma *peça* muito ajustada ao corpo, por exemplo, (*umas*) calças compridas parecidas às que usam as dançarinas nos treinamentos. 
Às vezes também são (*às*) meias, quando têm forma de rede.
Quanto ao "_tejido de __punto_", acho que a melhor explicação foi dada pela Vanda (resposta #16) 
*A* uma "camiseta de malha de algodão", normalmente (*a*) costumamos *chamar* simplesmente *de* "uma camiseta". Se for para usar no Verão, na loja dizemos uma "_camiseta [de hilo] de manga corta_" ou uma "_camiseta de esport_" (com alcinhas, semelhantes às que usam os jogadores de basquetebol (_basketball_). Quando precisamos de uma camiseta para o Inverno dizemos "_camiseta de felpa_" (com mangas compridas o não). "_Zamarra_" está em desuso totalmente.
Espero ter ajudado.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

!!Buenos días Tombatossals!!

!Has ayudado muchísimo! Me quedé con informaciones bien completas y precisas.
Estuve visitando algunos sitios de empresas manufactureras de máquinas industriales textiles, y encontré algunas traducciones que decian "malla de algodón para camisetas" pero, considerando los errores gramaticales, creo que la traducción no fue exata. 

Tomé la libertad de cambiar algunas cosas en tu texto (las cosas entre paréntesis, pienso que a lo mejor pueden ser influencia de Portugal; aqui en Brasil serían raras). ?Puedes hacer lo mismo con el mío? 

Gracias tantas.


----------



## Tomby

Muito obrigado pelas correcções. 
Fico ao dispor. 
TT.


----------



## fabbiola

Hola para todos! Nosotros los chilenos llamamos de poleras lo que aquí en brasil llaman de camisetas y no necesariamente tiene que tener manga larga, tenemos poleras de manga corta y manga larga.
Curiosidades de nuestra lengua!


----------



## nydol

Buenas Quiero traducir un banner al portugués de POrtugal y tengo unas dudas, principlamente con las palabras adicto y camisetas.
Este es el texto:

   ¿Adicto a las camisetas?
Pásate por aquí y redecora la calle

Gastos de envio urgente y Gratis a partir de 4 camisetas.


Muchas gracias


----------

